

Ask YC:  Relaunched my site... Markets.com FEEDBACK PLEASE - markets1

How can I make this site bigger???
======
noodle
by selling it to another company. i bet you could get 6 figures for the domain
name. if you're not really making much or projected to make much from it, its
worth considering.

beyond that, though, clean it up, first and foremost. it looks weird for me.
for example, the thumbnails are distorted and some of the tables are just too
cluttered.

then you need to figure out what it does or what you want it to do that is
special. this site doesn't seem special, currently. i'd rather use google
finance. build towards that.

~~~
breck
Maybe even low 7 figures.

------
zacharye
First off, I would lose the animated emoticon. Please.

It looks like your site aggregates and displays data - and plenty of it - but
in the short while of checking around I'm unclear as to what features and
benefits set you apart from the big boys (Yahoo, Google, Marketwatch, Motley,
etc etc). If you're going to go up against big boys like Yahoo and Google, you
need some distinguishing factors, among other things...

------
run4yourlives
I echo noodle, it's all over the place. You've got indices, news stories,
quotes and even chicks with boobs all on the front page. I'm already
overwhelmed and I haven't even click any nav elements.

Pick a subset of these, and do it really really well. If you try to be
everything to everyone, you'll never be amazing to anyone.

------
andrewljohnson
Get a hotter video woman?

